# San Diegoans: HELP!!



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I just moved to San Diego and will be visiting here from Seattle for the next 18 months or so. I'm currently living at Point Loma and would like some info on rides in the area. I saw a guide book at the store, but it looks kinda old. With the three-day weekend coming up, I'd like to do a bunch of climbing and some longish rides (30-50 miles).

On another note, is there a good set of links to local clubs or racing teams?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FunkySoul (Jun 8, 2004)

*San Diego Riding*

There are several clubs and rides in San Diego. The best place to start your investigation is http://www.socalcycling.com/. 

As far as hills, your going to need to go inland for quality (by SD standards) climbing. Palomar Mtn is the best place but if you map out a route you can do a lot of climbing north inland SD county.

Feel free to drop me an email if you have any questions.

good luck
milesfante at yahoo dot com


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*As FunkySoul said;*

I am also in SD.

Feel free to drop me an email if you have any questions.

good luck

halanthony at sbcglobal dot net


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

Free bike map here: http://www.ridelink.org/online_orderform.html

There are a lot of good rides. Nothing too steep until you go inland. There are some good rolling hills (go up the coast, Lake Hodges, Mt. Soledad, Pt. Loma/Cabrillo pt., Genesse).

There are some good LBSs, and some errogant ones. Doesn't hurt to ask at any of them.


----------



## soccerismylife (Jul 1, 2004)

I live in the south bay and there is some good climbing in the mountains east of chula vista, specifically Honey Springs road. It is about 2,600 feet of climbing and a there are many other great routes around the area. PM me if you have any questions. San Diego has some very good rides, have fun.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*Palomar Mountain*

Just rode up Palomar this past Sunday. I parked in the San Luis Rey picnic area and rode over to South Grade Rd and on up. I didn't go to the observatory, but instead went to the state park for a powerbar and a rest. 

The climb up was awesome! I'm sure I was passed by over 50-60 motorcycles, but since I ride, too, it was pretty cool to see the knee dragging in the corners. Almost all of them gave me wide berth and it was very easy to hear 'em coming. 

I had never climbed that far continuously, but I really loved it. I wasn't setting any speed records, but my heart rate stayed up at about 165 and I didn't have to use the granny gear. 

I came down East Grad Rd and don't believe I ever got below about 28 or 29 mph the whole way down. I'm very comfortable descending and in the corners so it was a blast. Near the bottom a dozen motorcycles sped by, some a bit close for comfort, but not bad. I now have a thing for Ducati twins, though - that sound is way cool. It was about a two mile spin from the junction of East Grade Rd and Hwy 76 back to my car. I'm definitely doing that one again.


----------



## wookieontherun (Dec 16, 2002)

lemonlime said:


> I just moved to San Diego and will be visiting here from Seattle for the next 18 months or so. I'm currently living at Point Loma and would like some info on rides in the area. I saw a guide book at the store, but it looks kinda old. With the three-day weekend coming up, I'd like to do a bunch of climbing and some longish rides (30-50 miles).
> 
> On another note, is there a good set of links to local clubs or racing teams?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


dude you gotta get out and ride some of the rancho santa fe rides... its so beautiful back there, traffic isnt too bad, roads are in good condition and its so quiet in the early mornings.


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

*Hi-tech bikes ride*

You could join the Hi-tech bikes ride if you're tired of the SDBC carnage! The Hi-tech rides leaves Hi-tech bikes in Mission Valley at 7.30am sharp onsaturday mornings. Nice 42 mile, fairly hilly, loop.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Rich_Racer said:


> You could join the Hi-tech bikes ride if you're tired of the SDBC carnage! The Hi-tech rides leaves Hi-tech bikes in Mission Valley at 7.30am sharp onsaturday mornings. Nice 42 mile, fairly hilly, loop.


I did one ride with the SDBC folks a few weeks ago. I rode with the C group since I wasn't sure about hanging with the faster folks for a longer distance, and I'm not real experienced riding in a group, other than mass charity rides. There were quite a few wrecks, though they were all behind me. While my family is in town, I'm staying literally minutes away from where that group meets, so I'm going to give the B group a try.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

lemonlime said:


> I did one ride with the SDBC folks a few weeks ago. I rode with the C group since I wasn't sure about hanging with the faster folks for a longer distance, and I'm not real experienced riding in a group, other than mass charity rides. There were quite a few wrecks, though they were all behind me. While my family is in town, I'm staying literally minutes away from where that group meets, so I'm going to give the B group a try.


I think my buddy was on that ride, he was on the red Paramount with brand new Chorus Ergo levers and he trashed them. He is a pretty experienced rider and said it was pretty crazy that day. Glad I wasn't there.


----------

